# 3 things I DO NOT like to eat....



## TUGfan (Jun 8, 2012)

1.  cilantro

2.  avocado

3.  liver

What about you????


----------



## pjrose (Jun 8, 2012)

Parsley

Coffee or anything coffee-flavored

papaya


----------



## ronparise (Jun 8, 2012)

I cant think of one..I grew up knowing that if i didnt eat whats put in front of me I didnt eat at all, and than I worked in a Marriott restaurant, a college dining hall and I was an army cook...(they came back for seconds of my SOS)

Ill eat anything and enjoy most of it


----------



## Eli Mairs (Jun 8, 2012)

feta cheese

lamb

grapefruit


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 8, 2012)

I eat about anything, but there some things that others seem to inexplicably like that given a choice I will leave alone.

Cucumbers- raw. pickled is OK.

Organ meat of any kind. Serious yuck.

Veal. It's a political statement about it's production, not a taste thing.

Jim


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 8, 2012)

I've refused to eat ANYTHING green since i was a child...I've decided to stick with what works!


----------



## susieq (Jun 8, 2012)

1)  Liver

2) Yogurt

3) My Words


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 8, 2012)

innards
mushy peas
anything fatty/visible fat (it is a texture thing)


----------



## Karen G (Jun 8, 2012)

1. any kind of seafood

2. organ meats

3. venison


----------



## MommaBear (Jun 8, 2012)

1) coffee, coffee flavored items

2) beef liver

3) cooked peas, lima beans


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 8, 2012)

I pretty much eat everything including shellfish which are quite disgusting in a lot of ways, but for whatever reason I won't eat brains.  I'm not sure why, but it just crosses the line for me.


----------



## BevL (Jun 8, 2012)

Turnips - can choke them down in a stew or with a lot of gravy.

Any sort of organ meat

buttermilk -  not sure that counts as it's a beverage.


Regular yogurt and rolled oats are up there as they are slimy and I can't handle that very well.  But love steel cut oats - good texture and greek yogurt - it's like pudding.

And to the OP - avocados?  I can't believe you don't like them!!  They are my favourite food - I eat at least a half almost every day


----------



## wackymother (Jun 8, 2012)

I was doing fine with everything until we hit the mushy peas. Ugh. And I've eaten brains, long, long ago, and I almost threw up, and that is seriously the only time that's ever happened. They're like meat-flavored Jell-O, and I don't even like cherry-flavored Jell-O.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jun 8, 2012)

TUGfan said:


> 1.  cilantro
> 
> 2.  avocado
> 
> ...



Do you mean don't like or won't! 

1. I won't eat organ  meats

2. Venison

3. Anything that screws up my Coumadiun blood thinning medicine

I really don't have any complaints about military grub. Got used to   dried milk in a hurry.  When troop ship with some 500 Marines  docked and they did war games all  day in battle dress  mess hall had to serve  spagetti with sauce since  ration allowance was $1.10 a day but after that back to normal. Simply went to non-com club  for happy hour and liquid dinner.


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 8, 2012)

I have yet to meet anything I wouldn't eat, but haven't been everywhere yet.

Can you imagine the first person that broke open an oyster and without any prior knowledge or encouragement from others said "aw, what the heck I'll try it"


----------



## TUGfan (Jun 8, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> Do you mean don't like or won't!
> 
> 1. I won't eat organ  meats
> 
> ...



I guess I expected to hear both responses. For me, I meant "don't like". Very interesting so far....


----------



## Dori (Jun 8, 2012)

For me, it would be:

1.   Asparagus

2.  Anything that is very spicy

3.  Live shellfish

When we were in Korea a few years ago, our son and his girlfriend (now his dear wife) took us to a famous seafood restaurant on Jeju Island. Part of the meal was some kind of sea creature that kept trying to escape from my plate. I couldn't have eaten it if my life had depended on it!

Dori


----------



## fillde (Jun 8, 2012)

I won ' t eat :


Crow,

Your heart out,


Between meals.


----------



## jlr10 (Jun 8, 2012)

Liver texture makes me gag
Coffee or anything with coffee in it including ice cream and cake
Canned spinach -looks and tastes like a dirty mop


----------



## CarolF (Jun 8, 2012)

Dori said:


> For me, it would be:
> 3.  Live shellfish
> 
> When we were in Korea a few years ago, our son and his girlfriend (now his dear wife) took us to a famous seafood restaurant on Jeju Island. Part of the meal was some kind of sea creature that kept trying to escape from my plate. I couldn't have eaten it if my life had depended on it!
> ...



Ah, those Asian experiences are memorable.  

Before I learnt how to wriggle myself out of those "I'm guest of honour and must not offend the hosts and bring great dishonour to their household" situations, I ate:

cat
dog
sea turtle

Now, whenever I travel I always learn how to say "my religion does not permit me to eat that" in the local language.


----------



## MelBay (Jun 8, 2012)

1. Liver

2. Beets

3.  Fried chicken (I'll eat tenders, but I'm not big on bones in my food....)


----------



## DebBrown (Jun 8, 2012)

Coconut
Coffee
Lima beans

I used to swallow lima beans whole as a child rather than bite into them.  

Luckily, I can be pretty healthy without these three.

Deb


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 8, 2012)

Sauerkraut
Blood sausage
Black & White pudding (which isn't "pudding" at all!)


----------



## bjones9942 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bell peppers
Oysters (oyster sauce is ok)
Peaches, apricots and nectarines (fuzzy foods)

Other fuzzy foods are ok if cooked properly (okra, fried).

Love liver, heart.  Blood sausage is ok.  Chopped liver is my favorite food.


----------



## billymach4 (Jun 8, 2012)

clams

geoducks (see image below) They just look gross! 






Snails


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 8, 2012)

Raw oysters
Veal
Lamb

I've also had the 'live, squiggly' critters in Japan and China, but won't try them again, so didn't include.


----------



## Stressy (Jun 8, 2012)

DebBrown said:


> Coconut
> Coffee
> Lima beans
> 
> ...



This is almost me.

Substitute Lima beans for peas and it IS me.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 9, 2012)

my first list, coffee, parsley, and papaya, was don't like.  I will, though, if that's what's served and I can't just kind of push it around.  Lima beans are gross, as is overcooked slimy zucchini and other summer squash.  (The latter is good when grilled or lightly cooked.)

I won't eat veal for the same reason as Jim.  Or scorpions, spiders, eyeballs, etc. I'm not on Fear Factor.  Or fried goose esophagi (look up an old thread by ScoopLV - it was hilarious). Absolutely no live squiggly creatures.  Used to eat oysters, but no more.  And ditto on the blood sausage and "puddin," and similar mystery stuff.  Oh yeah, bologna - the pink kind.  Blech. 

Good grief, now I'm sounding like a picky eater, but honestly, I'm not!


----------



## Janette (Jun 9, 2012)

I need help. We are going to PEI this summer and I don't like mussels. I also don't do liver or any uncooked seafood. Being a southernor I'm surprised none of you have grits on your list. Yum!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 9, 2012)

Janette said:


> I need help. We are going to PEI this summer and I don't like mussels. I also don't do liver or any uncooked seafood. Being a southernor I'm surprised none of you have grits on your list. Yum!



While I might not order grits when dining out, they are not something "I will not eat".  My DH (from the northern midwest) LOVES grits.  Go figure.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 9, 2012)

As a young trucker, venturing into the South, a waitress asked me, "Would y'all lahk greeyits?" and I recall saying, "Well, I might try just ONE."  

And while we are in the breakfast arena, I will amend my preferences of things to avoid to include scrapple. What IS it anyway? 

Jim


----------



## Elan (Jun 9, 2012)

On my list of things I prefer not to eat, of which there aren't many, would be liver, lima beans and cooked spinach.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 9, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> When offered grits, I say, "Well, I might try just ONE."
> 
> And while we are in the breakfast arena, I will amend my preferences of things to avoid to include scrapple. What IS it anyway?
> 
> Jim



Grits are yummy, especially with lots of butter.  My dad used to make a "grits pudding" (more of a soufflé) with beaten egg whites, grits, and lots of cheese.

He also made scrapple.  I wouldn't touch it.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scrapple


----------



## Elli (Jun 9, 2012)

I am amazed at how many people don't like coffee or coffee flavoured items. 

One of the things I don't like is peanut butter or peanut butter cookies, but I don't mind shelled peanuts.


----------



## Margariet (Jun 9, 2012)

I am amazed about what some posters don't like. Lots of them are favorites of me and my husband. Must be cultural differences!


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 9, 2012)

pjrose said:


> Grits are yummy, especially with lots of butter.  My dad used to make a "grits pudding" (more of a soufflé) with beaten egg whites, grits, and lots of cheese.



I amended #31 just a skosh. But there seems to be 2 schools of thought re: grits. Savory (as you describe above) or sweet, in a bowl with sugar and cream (think cream-of-wheat cereal) and of course butter. Then, of course, it isn't too far removed from polenta. And there's nothing wrong with polenta. Especially griddled with some pork fat!

Jim


----------



## Fisch (Jun 9, 2012)

Cranberry Sauce
Liver
Bubbles and Squeak


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 9, 2012)

Raw oysters? Bring them by the dozens! Grits? Love 'em. Brocoli, ramps, spinach? I eat one of the above every day. Liver? Sure thing, especially if it's foie.

Geoduck? Yummy! Sea cucumber? Amazing. Bird's nest? Kind of weird, but I'd eat it again.

Here are the three things I simply WILL NOT eat. All three are from Asia. All of them smell like rotting corpses.

1) chòu dòufu

2) Durian

3) natto


----------



## pjrose (Jun 9, 2012)

ScoopLV said:


> Raw oysters? Bring them by the dozens! Grits? Love 'em. Brocoli, ramps, spinach? I eat one of the above every day. Liver? Sure thing, especially if it's foie.
> 
> Geoduck? Yummy! Sea cucumber? Amazing. Bird's nest? Kind of weird, but I'd eat it again.
> 
> ...



Yuck.  But you did eat the Goose Esophagi, right?


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jun 9, 2012)

TUGfan said:


> I guess I expected to hear both responses. For me, I meant "don't like". Very interesting so far....




So, are you going to compile  the three "winners"/"losers"?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 9, 2012)

Cooked/altered fruit (I will eat it cut up in syrup or fresh, but not in a pie).
Cinnamon.
Tea (hot or iced).


----------



## TUGfan (Jun 9, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> So, are you going to compile  the three "winners"/"losers"?



Good idea - will start keeping tabs and get back to you!


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 9, 2012)

These are three of the most normal things I can think up.  This just shows how different each of us are and what we do and don't like.  



dioxide45 said:


> Cooked/altered fruit (I will eat it cut up in syrup or fresh, but not in a pie).
> Cinnamon.
> Tea (hot or iced).


----------



## JudyH (Jun 9, 2012)

All hot, cooked cereal  (texture thing)
Mashed potatoes (ditto texture)
lima beans (probably texture too)


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 9, 2012)

1.  meat
2.  lima beans
3.  grated processes coconut in anything (but I like it fresh)


----------



## kewanee (Jun 10, 2012)

I have way more than 3, but here goes:

1.  unmelted cheese - don't know why I can't stand this - its 
     definitely the taste, not the texture. I love pizza, nachos, etc
2.  anything with cream cheese
3.  anything coffee flavored


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 10, 2012)

I asked DW- not that I don't know most of her preferences

Bleu cheese (that makes more for me  

Anything spicy- even banana peppers in salad

Lima beans, cooked spinach/okra or anything of similar texture.

She doesn't get any organ meat 'cause I won't let it in the house

Jim


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm also surprised how many don't like anything coffee.

And the lima beans...wow, nothing like a big pot of lima beans & ham.

OTOH, I was surprised okra just now showed up.  That is the one food DH doesn't like, but we had it fried when growing up and I still like it.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 10, 2012)

pjrose said:


> Yuck.  But you did eat the Goose Esophagi, right?



Sure did.

When we went to Taiwan, I was GUNG-HO to try the stinky tofu. But when we got within 100 feet of a tofu stall, the smell was bad enough to make me retch. 

It reminded me of Rwanda circa 1991. There is no describing how powerfully bad this smell is. The only other white guy on our tour offered me $100 to take just one bite.

No dice. Not for $100, $1,000 or even $10,000. For $100,000 I'd figure out a way to choke some down.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a problem with textures, too. For me it is "gummy" and sticky textures.

No gummy worms, jelly beans,  taffy, toffee - can't stand them!

Lima beans,

Liver

I can eat any anything else that is "food" as opposed to "vermin." I don't think vermin even belong on the list as they are not food.

Bon Appetit!

elaine


----------



## Margariet (Jun 10, 2012)

Still amazed ! I think I have to stop reading this thread because I feel totally estranged. Never heard of people not liking coffee taste!? Really the first time I ever heard of this! Amazing.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 10, 2012)

Margariet said:


> Still amazed ! I think I have to stop reading this thread because I feel totally estranged. Never heard of people not liking coffee taste!? Really the first time I ever heard of this! Amazing.



I am not big on coffee flavors either. My wife likes Starbucks Frappachinos that have a slight coffee flavor. To me they are too strong, but I can drink that over iced tea any day.

I think coffee is an acquired taste, like beer. The more you drink it, the better it tastes.


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 10, 2012)

1. coffee or coffee flavored items, hate the taste and get a violent headache from it.
2.  any kind if pepers, red, green, etc,; get the worst indigestion from them, actually ended up in the hospital, not from ingestting them but from being at a buffet that had so many peppers that the aroma was overpowering.

3 raw fish and organ meats


----------



## Karen G (Jun 10, 2012)

I didn't list it in my original three items, but I don't like coffee either. Hot tea w/cream is my hot drink of choice.


----------



## shagnut (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm trying to learn to eat cottage cheese. Yuck.
buttermilk
curry, or anything that has curry. 

I love limas ( all beans) and even  stewed okra.  

I'm surprised no one has said grits.  

Tht reminds me eggs over easy, esp if the whites are runny. Yuk
I love them over medium, runny yolks, and the whites done.  

shaggy


----------



## LynnW (Jun 10, 2012)

shagnut said:


> I'm trying to learn to eat cottage cheese. Yuck.
> buttermilk
> curry, or anything that has curry.
> 
> ...



Well I can say grits as you know! Also I can't stand lima beans or liver. 
BTW Shaggy shouldn't you have added escargot to your list.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 10, 2012)

Poor little lima beans.  They're just trying to be legumes, you know.   

I have never before heard of so many who don't like coffee.  This may really make you choke:  I still remember eating raw coffee grounds when I was 13 or so.  Maybe I had a vitamin K deficiency or something, but I've always loved coffee.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 10, 2012)

I love the smell of coffee, but even the slightest taste, e.g. in mocha ice cream, yuck.  I think it comes from when I was younger, my mother and two older sisters were always drinking iced coffee, and I'd drink coke, which looks about the same.  More than a few times I'd pick up the wrong glass and take a swig.....I think that set up a lifelong aversion.


----------



## Stressy (Jun 10, 2012)

pjrose said:


> I love the smell of coffee, but even the slightest taste, e.g. in mocha ice cream, yuck.  I think it comes from when I was younger, my mother and two older sisters were always drinking iced coffee, and I'd drink coke, which looks about the same.  More than a few times I'd pick up the wrong glass and take a swig.....I think that set up a lifelong aversion.



This is me too. The slightest taste..bleh. The smell? I LOVE to enter a restaurant during breakfast. The clanking of the dishes, the whole ritual  turning over of the coffee cup on the table, the smell of the fresh brewed coffee, the sound of it being poured into the cup. Like your aversion, I must have a happy memory attached to the above. I even like the smell of spent coffee grounds. But I'm not eating it..I'm not drinking it...no how, no way.


----------



## kashicaat (Jun 11, 2012)

*My 3*

Beef Liver - ewww
Runny egg whites - they remind me of boogers!
Oysters - it's a DEFINITE texture thing! I cough similar things up when I'm sick...blech 

What a great question - most of the things people hate, I love! Coffee, coconut, peas, yummmm! LOL, it's funny how we all have SUCH varied tastes


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 11, 2012)

kashicaat said:


> Beef Liver - ewww
> Runny egg whites - they remind me of boogers!
> Oysters - it's a DEFINITE texture thing! I cough similar things up when I'm sick...blech




Oh, that sounds GOOD -- I'll poach a quail's egg, REAL SOFT, and put it on a raw oyster, then top it with a little liver. A little sea salt on top, and done. That actually sounds really good to me.


----------



## bjones9942 (Jun 11, 2012)

Grits remind me of greasy sand, and nothing like polenta.  But I'll eat them if necessary.

ScoopLV - +1 for India.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jun 11, 2012)

Broccoli Rabe - wife loves it I hate it.

Coffee - another person here who absolutely loves the smell but never acquired a taste. Wife is a coffee lover.

Oysters- grew up on east end of Long Island and love fresh raw clams on the half shell but never acquired a taste for the oyster.

Wine - love champange but never acquired a taste for wine and I've tried many kinds being on old bartender for years in my college days.


----------



## tashamen (Jun 11, 2012)

1. peanut butter

2. sauerkraut

3. toss-up between olives from a can or raw onions


----------



## susieq (Jun 11, 2012)

ScoopLV said:


> Oh, that sounds GOOD -- I'll poach a quail's egg, REAL SOFT, and put it on a raw oyster, then top it with a little liver. A little sea salt on top, and done. That actually sounds really good to me.



Are you pregnant???


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 11, 2012)

The wife reminded me that she doesn't like oak-aged chardonnay, but that puts her over the 3-item no-like limit.

Coffee is one of the 4 basic food groups at our house.

Jim


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 11, 2012)

reading the responses made me realize I have to go over the 3 limit too.  I cannot eat egg whites, my mother wouldn't eat them, and only gave me yokes when i was growing up.  there are actually a lot of things I won't eat, and spicey foods don't like me at all.


----------



## ScubaKat (Jun 11, 2012)

I would pretty much eat anything but draw my line at cats, dogs, cockroaches or any other insects...

I LOVE stinky tofu!!  The smell of the steamed ones are 10x worse than the fried..  that I had to actually convince myself to try.



ScoopLV said:


> Sure did.
> 
> When we went to Taiwan, I was GUNG-HO to try the stinky tofu. But when we got within 100 feet of a tofu stall, the smell was bad enough to make me retch.
> 
> ...


----------



## TUGfan (Jun 11, 2012)

These are totals so far ...... had to use a little discretion in listing them.

1. Organ meats/liver  - 22

2. Lima beans/peas  -  13

3. Coffee                -    9

4. Seafood/oysters   -    8

I am most surprised by the lima beans/peas!

This is very interesting!


----------



## klpca (Jun 11, 2012)

1. Seafood (except tempura shrimp - go figure) 

2. Any meat that has a "cute" source - like veal, duck, lamb. I just can't get past it. I've tried and I can't get it out of my mind. 

3. I'd have to join in on the organ meats <<shivers>>


----------



## kwilson (Jun 11, 2012)

1. LIVER, except in Rumaki (sp?)
2. buttermilk (except bisquits)
3.anything with curry
3A..cheesecake!

I grew up in the depression era with 7 siblings. During harvest season we spent weekends in the lima bean fields gleaning lima beans after harvest.
We often had lima beans with any kind of pork scraps for seasoning, and cornbread. To this day I love it!


----------



## chellej (Jun 11, 2012)

I am an extremely picky eater....3 would not do it for me but I can generalize the top 3.

No processed meats (hot dogs, bolgna, lunch meats etc,  or sausage)
no seafood
no organ meats

Really nothing that looks like what it was in the meat, seafood category either 

And interestingly enough some of my favorites are lima beans, avacados, peas, love coffee.


----------



## KarenLK (Jun 12, 2012)

Well, after reading all the dislikes, here goes...

PEAS, green, fresh, dried, canned, frozen, etc
lima beans...never could stand them
anything slimy or with seeds, like okra, strawberries, raspberries, etc

One of my favorite foods is sweet breads, which if you know what they are are most likely on a hate or dislike list. 

I love liver.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jun 12, 2012)

It looks like if one is going to have a gang of Tuggers over to eat, better go with a buffet!


----------



## pjrose (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't think I listed lima beans, but I'm another one who couldn't even gag them down.  Peas are fine, though.

And I despise canned green beans.  Yuck!


----------



## Renny30 (Jun 12, 2012)

1. Coconut
2. Beets - I'd rather go on to glory
3. Peanut butter

I also don't like the smell of vanilla, so I won't eat anything that smells like it.

I do however love the most hated food on in Tugland: liver


----------



## Renny30 (Jun 12, 2012)

Margariet said:


> Still amazed ! I think I have to stop reading this thread because I feel totally estranged. Never heard of people not liking coffee taste!? Really the first time I ever heard of this! Amazing.



Perplexed as well. I'm going to perk a cup now.


----------



## Barbeque (Jun 12, 2012)

MSG
NUTRA Sweet
Wheat

Ok liver or organ meats too.  I will not eat the filter (liver).


----------



## C30NY (Jun 12, 2012)

Foie Gras

Salmon

Cauliflower

Yuk!!


----------



## spencersmama (Jun 13, 2012)

Things I dislike that I have tried (I will admit I tried a couple of these inadvertently):

1. anything from the ocean
2. melons
3. organ meat (or any gamey meat)

There are a few things that I have never tried, including anything that is or resembles an insect.  

The only time I tried liver, accidentally, was in Paris. My hubby and I stayed in an area that wasn't very touristy.  We found a restaurant by walking around and looking at how crowded they were.  We found one so good, we ate there 3 nights in a row.  No one there spoke English.  On the third night, I tried to ask what was on the menu.  The waiter answered by putting his two pointer fingers up to his heads like horns and said, "Baby (mooing sound.)"  I ordered it, assuming it was veal, when in fact it was liver.  (Why didn't he make a sweeping motion around his abdomen?  ) I figure if I didn't like liver in Paris, I won't like it anywhere else.  

I am also surprised to read so many others don't like coffee.  I don't drink coffee and don't eat anything coffee flavored, but am usually the only person not drinking it.  It's not the coffee itself.  I can drink it black and even eat dark chocolate covered espresso beans.  But if the coffee is mixed with any dairy product at all, it gives me terrible indigestion and stomach cramps.  This happens even if I can't taste the coffee, like in a mocha icing.  It is the only food that does that to me.


----------



## mas (Jun 13, 2012)

TUGfan said:


> These are totals so far ...... had to use a little discretion in listing them.
> 
> 1. Organ meats/liver  - 22
> 
> ...



I volunteer at a local food shelf and most people who come through don't want anything to do with peas.

As for me:

1) include me in the NO lima beans (for that matter, I'm not a big fan of most beans)

2) cooked/canned spinach (like fresh--spinach salad--yum)

3) Mushrooms (I'll eat them in pizza, but don't like them)


----------



## shagnut (Jun 13, 2012)

LynnW said:


> Well I can say grits as you know! Also I can't stand lima beans or liver.
> BTW Shaggy shouldn't you have added escargot to your list.



OMG, I forgot the escargot!! EEEEYUCK!!! Don't like sauerkraut either. 

Little story: We were having breakfast with a group of Tuggers and I fixed up Lynn the most delicious bowl of grits. I added sausage gravy, butter, mixed it all up & Lynn still didn't like it!!! 

I ordered escargot while on the tug cruise & immediatly upon trying that rubbery, slimy crap I kindly gave it to Lyman.  I think I ordered it another time just so I could make sure he had plenty to eat.  

I went up to see Kathy Q once in Boston & asked her if she wanted me to bring grits. She said, no, no one would eat em!! 

shaggy


----------



## Margariet (Jun 14, 2012)

Still amazed about the choices! Feel like I am from another planet! But I'm glad my husband is from that planet as well. If I had to invite all the people over here who don't like our favorites ... but then again nobody would come because we like all the foods people here don't like! Amazing. It is really a cultural eye opener. So many foods people dislike over here are among the popular foods in France and Germany.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 14, 2012)

Margariet said:


> Still amazed about the choices! Feel like I am from another planet! But I'm glad my husband is from that planet as well. If I had to invite all the people over here who don't like our favorites ... but then again nobody would come because we like all the foods people here don't like! Amazing. It is really a cultural eye opener. So many foods people dislike over here are among the popular foods in France and Germany.



What are some examples of food we dislike here that you like in Europe?
We had some exchange students from Europe and they hated peanut butter are rare steak.


----------



## CarolF (Jun 14, 2012)

Margariet said:


> Still amazed about the choices! Feel like I am from another planet! But I'm glad my husband is from that planet as well. If I had to invite all the people over here who don't like our favorites ... but then again nobody would come because we like all the foods people here don't like! Amazing. It is really a cultural eye opener. So many foods people dislike over here are among the popular foods in France and Germany.



I'm finding it fascinating too.  The number of vegetables, legumes, nuts  and fruits on the list is the surprise for me (and the coffee) because I don't eat much else.


----------



## tashamen (Jun 14, 2012)

pjrose said:


> What are some examples of food we dislike here that you like in Europe?
> We had some exchange students from Europe and they hated peanut butter are rare steak.



I grew up in Europe and never encountered peanut butter until we moved here and I couldn't imagine eating it!  We had liver or kidneys at least once a week growing up, and I love all organ meat except brains (well, I haven't tried them yet).  Also grew up with a lot of fish and I love all seafood, including raw oysters.


----------



## Margariet (Jun 14, 2012)

pjrose said:


> What are some examples of food we dislike here that you like in Europe?
> We had some exchange students from Europe and they hated peanut butter are rare steak.



Children in Holland grow up on peanut butter. We have got them just like in the USA in all sorts: regular, extra creamy, crunchy, with chunks. We love it.

Rare steak and raw meat, like beef or steak tartar, or smoked meat, like smoked beef or ham is also favorite and raw fish and seafood as well. Liver is very popular in Germany and France and one of my favorites as well. Lots of products with liver, like leberwurst, foie gras, pate and all sorts of creamy stuff with liver to put on your bread, are very popular with children in Holland. Lots of organ meats, lots of meat products - yes, also blood, we put in sausages and meat balls. 

Lots of raw fish, like hering - which is extremely popular in Holland, salmon of course, and seafood like oysters and prawns, and baked fish. My husband is crazy about raw and smoked fish. Lots of people in my country eat a salted hering or a portion of baked fish in between as a snack during the day, prefarably when they walk outside. Or a meat croquette or meat ball or French fries with mayonaise or peanut sauce! I guess it all sounds gross to some of you!

All the veggies mentioned, like cauliflower, broccoli, peas, beans, spinache, avocados and mushrooms are  popular. Sauerkraut of course is extremely popular in Holland, Germany and France and my husbands favorite dish. And we do have lots of other cabbages, red ones, white ones, green ones, kale, sprouts, all sorts of veggies which lots of you don't like I guess because they can smell horrible! Peasoup is another popular dish.

Coffee is the most popular drink in Holland. There's always coffee, in the office, at peoples homes, in the shops. Cakes and ice, all sorts of things with coffeetaste are popular. That's why I can't imagine anyone not liking coffee. In fact, I never met someone who didn't like it. Sorry!

I guess we do have more of a farmers kitchen in some of the colder parts of Europe. So we probably are more used to eat lots of organ stuff and raw stuff without thinking too much of it. 

I do like every fruit, nut and vegetable, I ever have eaten. I am curious so I always try every exotic fruit I can find. I just love cocoanut and vanilla. Vanilla ice cream is the most popular ice cream in my country. And olives are my favorite snack with a drink. So I also have visions in my head of a buffet with lots of stuff that Tuggers wouldn't like! 

What I don't like are ready made foods with lots of conservatives and all sorts of E numbers in it. And overcooked stuff, like overcooked veggies or beef well done. 

In April we were in a brasserie in Paris and on the menu were lots of raw fish and seefood, liver and kidney, foie gras, sauerkraut with all sorts of sausages, raw steak tartar. Not the food some of the Tuggers woud like! I think it's all very cultural but that's only interesting. In fact we do like lots of food in the USA: steaks, hamburgers, beef, pastrami, fried chicken, corn, popcorn, cheesecake.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 14, 2012)

Margariet said:


> What I don't like are ready made foods with lots of conservatives and all sorts of E numbers in it. And overcooked stuff, like overcooked veggies or beef well done.




So THAT'S why Europe is so much more progressive than the United States. Perhaps some day we'll take a page from the Dutch and we'll see "Coulter-flavored Hot Pockets" and "Gingrich Pop Tarts."

(The word you're looking for is "preservatives.")


----------



## geoand (Jun 14, 2012)

Have read all the posts and the only thing that has been mentioned that I don't like the taste of is buttermilk.  I don't drink it but use it in cooking all the time.  

I have never had brains so wouldn't know.  I think I might have some problems with Foods in Asia, but haven't had any problems with any of the Thai, Chinese, Japanese, Korean, etc establishments encountered thru out the US.  I realize that is not definitive, but I do ask for dishes that aren't on the menu or that I see being eaten that normally does not show up on the table of most of us.  Sushi bars are great, including those items kept from view but held for those who enjoy the unusual.

I'm sure there are foods out there I don't like.


----------



## Margariet (Jun 14, 2012)

ScoopLV said:


> So THAT'S why Europe is so much more progressive than the United States. Perhaps some day we'll take a page from the Dutch and we'll see "Coulter-flavored Hot Pockets" and "Gingrich Pop Tarts."
> 
> (The word you're looking for is "preservatives.")



LOL !! What was I thinking?! Preservatives! Right! Oh dear, this is too funny


----------



## pjrose (Jun 14, 2012)

geoand said:


> . . .
> I have never had brains so wouldn't know. . . .



Oh please tell me you knew what you were writing when you typed that sentence.  On the other hand, given what you wrote, I suppose you couldn't possibly have known LOL!  
:hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## pjrose (Jun 14, 2012)

Magariet,
My exchange student from Germany didn't like salty butter-flavored popcorn.  She said that popcorn at the movies in Germany is sweet.  She tried Kettle Corn (kind of sweet/salty) but said no, that wasn't like German popcorn either. I think I'd like sweet popcorn, but haven't had it (other than Kettle Corn and caramel corn.)   
PJ


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 14, 2012)

ScoopLV said:


> So THAT'S why Europe is so much more progressive than the United States. Perhaps some day we'll take a page from the Dutch and we'll see "Coulter-flavored Hot Pockets" and "Gingrich Pop Tarts."
> 
> (The word you're looking for is "preservatives.")



BWAHAHahahahahaahaaaa!!!!!  I'm not laughing at Margariet's mistake but at your response to it; this is just too too funny!  :hysterical:


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 14, 2012)

Number One - count me in with all the others who have never liked coffee and will never drink it!  Coffee-flavored ice cream might be a desperate choice if it's the only option available; it's the same with toffee-flavored candies (which remind me of coffee although I don't know if it's the actual flavor or based on some subliminal idea because of the similar words.)  I do LOVE!, though, smelling freshly-percolated coffee outdoors, especially first thing in the morning in a campground.  Mix in the scents of bacon cooking and pine trees ... heaven.

Game meat is my second - yuckOH!  I love beef and chicken, but bison or venison, duck or pheasant, and anything stronger/gamey-er than those is off-limits.  I put liver in this category and don't care if it doesn't actually belong.  It looks and smells like it comes from a wild and unsanitary beast.   

Lastly, I can't eat anything that's made using artificial sweeteners.  Blech, they all have an aftertaste that lingers for days.  I'd rather go without sweets or tea than have to give up the natural sugars I use in them.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Jun 14, 2012)

Janette said:


> I need help. We are going to PEI this summer and I don't like mussels.



Stick to the potatoes.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 14, 2012)

geoand said:


> ... I have never had brains so wouldn't know. ...





pjrose said:


> Oh please tell me you knew what you were writing when you typed that sentence.  On the other hand, given what you wrote, I suppose you couldn't possibly have known LOL!
> :hysterical: :hysterical:



Another laugh-out-loud moment!  :hysterical:   Who would ever have expected this thread to be this hilarious?!


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Jun 14, 2012)

*Yum*



Margariet said:


> Not the food some of the Tuggers woud like



Margariet, I enjoy everything on that long list of yours.  The problem I find is that few others do, so I have to either cook it myself or eat it in a restaurant.


----------



## AnnaS (Jun 14, 2012)

Grapefruit
cucumbers - raw
beets


----------



## theo (Jun 14, 2012)

*I DON'T like to eat...*

1. Liver (...of any species, and not just because it's the organ that filters out and retains ingested toxins).

2. Coconut.

3. A meat-like material very charitably called "lamb patties" back in my youth. All these decades later, I can still conjure up that nauseating stench in my mind. Fortunately, those mystery meat "lamb patties" seem to have disappeared as a supposed food. Perhaps they were even actually (...and deservedly) outlawed.  
As I think more about it, maybe that stuff was actually lamb "*paddies*", obtained from..... never mind. :ignore:

4. Aspartame (artificial sweetener, a.k.a. "NutraSweet"). Disgusting stuff, with a nasty metallic aftertaste.


----------



## kewanee (Jun 14, 2012)

My feeling is that there are things that taste bitter, and you have to 'acquire' the taste for them.   Examples for me are coffee, beer, diet cola, and unsweetened tea.   I chose (and it took a while!) to keep drinking diet coke and unsweetened tea until one day you realize you like it and if you drink a regular or sweetened one, it tastes horrible!
  I have consciously decided NOT to get used to coffee or beer.   If I (and I ALWAYS do) pick out the coffee-flavored candy from a See's box,  it gets spit out immediately in the trash.  
  One time, someone brought a cake to work with a mocha filling.  I said 'no, thank you, I can't eat coffee-flavor'.  They insisted 'it isn't coffee, it's chocolate'.  I finally had to show them in the dictionary, that mocha is
chocolate and coffee flavor.  They couldn't even tell, but I can taste it immediately.


----------



## geoand (Jun 14, 2012)

I think PJ and SueDon have proven beyond a shadow of a doubt that I do not proof read prior to posting.

However, I am glad that I was able to bring some humor to you today.


----------



## shagnut (Jun 14, 2012)

pjrose said:


> Oh please tell me you knew what you were writing when you typed that sentence.  On the other hand, given what you wrote, I suppose you couldn't possibly have known LOL!
> :hysterical: :hysterical:





Thanks for the laugh!!!!shaggy


----------



## Eli Mairs (Jun 14, 2012)

So many of you don't like liver, but you might like it the way I prepare it - I remove every bit of vein, resulting in little nuggets, which I bread and fry in olive oil - delicious!!
I grew up with liver as a regular meal. My Mom would cook it in gravy. It was yummy!

Many of my favorite likes are on your lists of dislikes, including peanut butter, which I can eat by the spoon. I've never heard of anyone not liking peanut butter - until now!

And coffee - Can't get through the morning without coffee!


----------



## pjrose (Jun 14, 2012)

*Liver*



Eli Mairs said:


> *So many of you don't like liver, but you might like it the way I prepare it - I remove every bit of vein, resulting in little nuggets, which I bread and fry in olive oil - delicious!!*
> I grew up with liver as a regular meal. My Mom would cook it in gravy. It was yummy!
> 
> Many of my favorite likes are on your lists of dislikes, including peanut butter, which I can eat by the spoon. I've never heard of anyone not liking peanut butter - until now!
> ...



That sounds interesting.  I love "chopped liver" - i.e. chicken livers cooked with onion in chicken fat, and then chopped or otherwise mushed up with hard-boiled egg.  I also like other types of liver paté though would avoid foie gras on humane grounds.  

My Dad made liver with onions and bacon for dinner every so often, and I liked it - as long as it was with lots of onions, bacon, and catsup, and wasn't TOO often.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 14, 2012)

*Why Shelley Berman Dislikes Buttermilk.*




geoand said:


> Have read all the posts and the only thing that has been mentioned that I don't like the taste of is buttermilk.  I don't drink it but use it in cooking all the time.


It's not so much the buttermilk itself he dislikes, he said.

It's the way the glass looks after you finish drinking the buttermilk. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 14, 2012)

We used to fight over the chicken liver at Sunday fried chicken dinners.  But I never cared for beef or venison liver--perhaps because my Mom would overcook it.

But I'm becoming a fan of sauerkraut.  We have a nice garden and DH has been making sauerkraut from our cabbage for several years now. It is SO much better than the commercial variety, to the point that friends are now asking for a jar for their birthday or Christmas presents.


----------



## Margariet (Jun 15, 2012)

pjrose said:


> Magariet,
> My exchange student from Germany didn't like salty butter-flavored popcorn.  She said that popcorn at the movies in Germany is sweet.  She tried Kettle Corn (kind of sweet/salty) but said no, that wasn't like German popcorn either. I think I'd like sweet popcorn, but haven't had it (other than Kettle Corn and caramel corn.)
> PJ



Yes, when I was young everybody ate sweet popcorn. Very sweet. My mum didn't like all that sugar and thought it was no good for our teeth - she was right - and always made salty popcorn. I loved that and today I still prefer the salted one. Nowadays it's getting more common to eat the salted one.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Jun 15, 2012)

Three things you couldn't pay me to eat
1) eggs any way shape or form or anything with a lot of eggs in it. i.e., custard or quiche
2) clams
3) brussel sprouts
I get queasy thinking about ever having to eat any of them!


----------

